# Gaggia Machines under £150



## andyman (Dec 24, 2008)

I am looking at a Gaggia Cubika or the Evolution, as a recon machine from Gaggia. I'm not a coffee geek, I just like an espresso in the morning. I also want to use it to froth up the odd hot chocolate. I have had a Krups machine for a few years that has just bit the dust. Any info greatly appriciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia Cubika is a solid little box, easy to use and produces very drinkable coffee with minimal effort.

What features are you looking for in particular and what are the experience levels of the users?


----------



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

andyman said:


> I am looking at a Gaggia Cubika or the Evolution, as a recon machine from Gaggia. I'm not a coffee geek, I just like an espresso in the morning. I also want to use it to froth up the odd hot chocolate. I have had a Krups machine for a few years that has just bit the dust. Any info greatly appriciated.


Dive in quick and you'll get a bargain here. A Gaggia Carezza at under £45...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260342122059&Category=20671&_trksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

did you get one yet andyman? if you have a House of Fraser outlet nearby it may be worth a look in.. although if it is specifically a Cubika you want I think the Gaggia recon's are the cheapest.


----------

